

Google does not index anything on meteor.com - zengr
https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=site%3Ameteor.com+javascript

======
tszming
It is in the faq: <http://meteor.com/faq/can-meteor-serve-static-html>

Can Meteor serve static HTML? Does Meteor work with JavaScript disabled on the
client? Can Meteor sites be indexed by Google?

Meteor has been carefully designed to support this important use case, but
it's not in the current Meteor builds. It will be part of our upcoming Routing
release, which will make it easy to build Meteor sites that are aware of the
current URL.

Briefly, the way server-side rendering works is that the Meteor app is started
on the server and allowed to render the page. Then the session state is
serialized (using the same migration technology behind Hot Code Push) and the
app is frozen and pushed down to the browser, where it can optionally be
restarted if the browser supports JavaScript. Since Meteor templating is based
on HTML strings, not DOM manipulation, it's not necessary to run a DOM
emulation package on the server.

------
bascule
This seems bad:

<http://meteor.com/robots.txt>

------
odddogmedia
Because there's nothing there. Check the DOM. Blank. Furthermore, they're not
explicitly asking to be indexed.

~~~
zengr
Yes it is blank, that's what I am trying to point out. If some one decides to
build a web app on meteor, it might be a pain to make it SEO friendly.

~~~
yuchi
That's pretty obvious, but still interesting. That forces meteor users to
confinate the framework for the sole application, nothing collateral.

------
Misiek
Site meteor.com is not indexed by Google because there is no text. Content is
generated by javascript and it is not interpreted by Google robot. Website
owners should use <noscript> tag.

------
zachrose
Awesome.

